# whats your job then???



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

*what category does your job fall into*​
IT3031.58%MANEGERIAL2627.37%MEDICAL88.42%SALES99.47%EASTATE AGENT/ SOLICITOR22.11%ENGINEER/ OIL/ AUTOMOTIVE/ MANUAL2021.05%


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i was wandering what jobs most of us do so im doing a poll to find out 

if ive missed out any please let me know. no lying now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ummmm, medical AND sales I think :roll:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> ummmm, medical AND sales I think :roll:
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im a drillpipe inspector, great eh :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ummmm, medical AND sales I think :roll:
> ...


That is my OTHER job :roll: 

Hev x :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sales?! You mean personal services.... suppose it's some form of sales...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Sales?! You mean personal services.... suppose it's some form of sales...


you referring to me? 

Hev x :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm confused.... I don't recognise half the jobs listed!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


LOL 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not going to ask      

Go on then do you test them ? [smiley=smoking.gif] or fill the dispensers :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You'll maybe need to clarify your position.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Go on then do you test them ? [smiley=smoking.gif] or fill the dispensers :roll: :roll: :wink:


hahahaha - appropriate for the day job ........... my collegue tests and I dispense (good teamwork!) 8) :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> You'll maybe need to clarify your position.


Hopefully stop guys going blind!

Hev x


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i was wandering what jobs most of us do so im doing a poll to find out
> 
> if ive missed out any please let me know. no lying now :lol: :lol: :lol:


You missed out retired, but that isn't a job I suppose. :lol: However, I've never been so busy in my entire life. I don't know how I ever found time to go to work.

Joe


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Well this has certainly drifted, not exactly the most organised poll ever lol. Anyway get things kicking, I half own a large IT Consultancy dealing with schools and things, and as of last week an IT Technical Support company. (Thats right, the people you phone up and cant understand when things go wrong). Bit boring these days though.

Tom


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Well this has certainly drifted


No it's not.......... I'm an optician 

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Well this has certainly drifted
> ...


Ah a rip off merchant :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


  - only the best and honest advise from me (whether you like it or not - I'm not shy in saying what I think!  )

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry if the poll options are a bit vague. i wasnt sure how to put them all :? well i work for national oilwell varco ,inspecting the drillpipe before they go to the oilrig. amazing stuff :?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Good girl lol, only the best people arn't shy about speaking their mind. Out of curiosity do you wear glasses :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Well this has certainly drifted
> ...


But why is it you go blind , filling the dispensers up [smiley=pimp2.gif]

I can see this going for several pages ,, looks like Hev is on form tonight [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


I heard emptying them that's the "serious risk to sight"


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i head it was use of product on a freekish basis, not saying ive ever been a fan :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> sorry if the poll options are a bit vague. i wasnt sure how to put them all :? well i work for national oilwell varco ,inspecting the drillpipe before they go to the oilrig. amazing stuff :?


very exciting that must be as well :lol:

Is that in Dyce or Portlethen?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tuboscope in portlethen bud, you know it


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

nah, I just knew NOV were in both places....my bro is an engineer/manager with Transocean Sedco

I'm a desk jockey for the stinking rich client section of BoS in Albyn Place...a lot of my clients are in oil related stuff


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

any pics of your tt, im sure iv already saw it


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

it's a silver TT...as you know, you _never_ see these ultra rare cars on the roads up here , so it stands out  NOT!!!

Ingolstadt plate holder and V6 valance only distinguising features


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm employed by the Post Office to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps with my teeth. I didn't see an option in the poll for that.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

As a serious answer (which seem to be few and far between at the moment :wink:  ) I'm a Director of an Architectural practice in South Wales


----------



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm a debt collector / bailiff, and in the security industry.


----------



## f-l-e-t-c-h (Aug 14, 2006)

im an IT consultant


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey fletch any luck with the pic thingy


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Quality Assurance Tester for Anne Summers, must go, im working late tonight


----------



## djm101 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a reservoir engineer. Or summfink.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Can you add "BRA INSPECTOR" to the list please :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you wish dr


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm an assassin. [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Good girl lol, only the best people arn't shy about speaking their mind. Out of curiosity do you wear glasses :roll:


Yup  and contact lenses too (although not at the same time!) 8)

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 

:twisted:

:lol:

Mr D, you trying to say I bleather too much? 

Hev x :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

[smiley=chef.gif] Anyone a chef


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

IT Test Consultant


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

Infrastructure Systems Support Specialist for Fujitsu and NATO

and of course a jack of all trades! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Legionellosis consultant


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

If you want to be a manager you have to know how to spell Managerial


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

3.2TTC said:


> If you want to be a manager you have to know how to spell Managerial


Ditto E*a*state agent!!!

P.S. I trade commodities.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How do you end up with Solicitor and estate agent in the same category, if i was a solicitor i would be well pissed off.

and what about Other?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I am the voice that comes out of a talking noisey box (radio) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm an Underwater Firefighter. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

johnnyboy said:


> I am the voice that comes out of a talking noisey box (radio) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 which radio station is it? it wouldnt be northsound 1 would it?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for all the spelling corrections [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Sales :roll:



property developer in my spare time


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the automobile business. I work for the company that sells the cars shown in Kammy's avatar.


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

IT Manager ??


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Operations & Logistics Manager for the Toyota and Yamaha distributor in a West African democracy.... :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Pole Dancer

I track down immigrant Polish people and threaten them with a big stick until they dance for me. What can I say, its a living, someone has to do it.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

(Chartered) Surveyor with a large international Real Estate Consultancy, just training to get my chartered bit...


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I work for Berkeley Homes in the affordable housing bit (the stuff we have to build if we want planning permission to house people on the council's waiting lists because councils don't build council housing anymore).

But I'd rather be a lumberjack, in the pine forests with my check shirt and...

Andy


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Managerial but I cannot find my business plan to see what I manage


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Managerial but I cannot find my business plan to see what I manage


Does it count when you boss us poor wee reps about for write-ups? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Managerial but I cannot find my business plan to see what I manage
> ...


Of course it counts............. its in the plan :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Ahhhhh, but the plan has gone AWOL .................. at least until you're itching for stuff for the next issue :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Scratch, scratch, scratch.................... is that me or Hunphrey you can here scratching then Hev :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Scratch, scratch, scratch.................... is that me or Hunphrey you can here scratching then Hev :lol:


Humphrey is STILL not speaking to you after you edited him out  ............ you're gonna have to do some serious squeeking to win him round! 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Scratch, scratch, scratch.................... is that me or Hunphrey you can here scratching then Hev :lol:
> ...


Or you nail me to a post like you did to Humphrey


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Yup! :twisted: 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This sort of thread is as old as this forum; well almost anyway!! But you're not catering for me :? Look at my avatar and you know what I'm up to :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the list excludes a lot of people. What about all the shelf stacker's, mc'ds checkout operators, and hair dressers?

IT consultant - someone who once took a course that had a module using a computer. Term is used by too many people who know nothing about IT or IT systems. :evil:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

My job = as little as possible! :wink: :lol:


----------

